
Software question - gusboydoug
Wondering what software you use on your news.ycombinator.com website. Looking to  develop a better website and like the way you do yours.
======
gus_massa
You can download the old (ancient) version that was included with arc 3.1 in
[http://arclanguage.org/install](http://arclanguage.org/install)

It doesn't have many of the antispam and administration features that are part
of the secret sauce or were added later.

Also, some details may have changed, for example the order of the post may be
something like points/time^1.8 in the old version, but it may be something
like points/time^1.9 in the current version. There are a few black box
analysis out there that try to guess the current numbers. (I just approximate
it by points/time^2 and don't worry too much.)

There is a forum about the language, but it has a low number of users. Anyway
they made some unofficial extension to the language and to the news package.

------
sronors
You can find some discussion of how HN works here [0]. It appears they use Arc
[1].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14371189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14371189)
[1] [http://arclanguage.org/install](http://arclanguage.org/install)

------
mtmail
It was custom and written in LISP/ARC by Paul Graham
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_\(programming_language\))
You can of course use any programming language or framework you like.

------
steanne
[https://github.com/wting/hackernews](https://github.com/wting/hackernews)

